# Real Bicycle Philadelphia



## stingrayjoe (May 15, 2019)

Anyone have any info on this old thing? Loop frame in rear. Too bad someone tried to pry off the headbadge.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2019)

Looks kinda funky. Ross?


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 15, 2019)

Thanks!

Could be? It is a 24" wheel MW. An antique dealer I know bought it and dropped it off at my place....

Aha I just  found this thread:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/real-bike-co-philadelphia-pa.12280/ 

It is for sale cheap just shoot me a PM I really do not want to ship it.. I'll post it on the F/S forum too.


----------

